# cuñete (pharmaceutical)



## fernando el casir

In a pharmaceutical brochure I read:

"El producto se presenta en cuñetes de 5 kg", how can I translate the word "cuñete":  little barrel?
Thank you
Fernando


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
5k container?

saludos


----------



## fernando el casir

Por QuÉ No?, Gracias


----------



## salarmenmx

Hola! Espero te sirva esto que encontré en Wikipedia:

Keg
A *keg* is a cylindrical container, usually constructed of aluminum, steel or wood. A keg is commonly used to store, transport, and serve beer. Other alcoholic or non-alcoholic drinks, carbonated or non-carbonated, may be housed in a keg as well. These liquids are generally under pressure. 
Formerly a keg was a small barrel made by a cooper used to transport items such as nails.


----------



## fernando el casir

Gracias, Salar. Pero irá para sólidos?


----------



## salarmenmx

Hola, Fernando!

Por muchos años, he manejado reclamaciones de seguros de transportes, y  he visto el uso de cuñetes de cartón para envasar y transportar una gran diversidad de productos, tanto líquidos como sólidos (piezas, trozos, granulados, polvos, etc, así como semisólidos: cremas, grasas, etc). Naturalmente, cuando el caso lo requiere, se usan bolsas de polietileno dentro del cuñete.

Saludos

SAM


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De acuerdo con Salarmenmx; según el Dic. Collins.
*
cuñete = keg.
*
Un saludito.

Eva


----------



## fernando el casir

gracias a todos


----------



## jalibusa

Un cuñete es un "fiber drum".
http://www.usacontainer.com/products.html


----------



## fernando el casir

Buenísimo. Gracias por el dato.


----------

